# I finally made the jump....



## The Simple Life Farm (Oct 7, 2008)

After much researching and searching, I finally made the decision to get an ASPC Shetland.

I want to thank Dennis O'Keefe for allowing me to add her to the farm. So.... here is Rosy Bay OK 2008 bay filly.... barn name "Sky".

















She will be making her show debut next spring


----------



## crponies (Oct 8, 2008)

What a sweet looking girl! Congrats again on your purchase!


----------



## EAD Minis (Oct 8, 2008)

* Congrats!! What a pretty girl.






*


----------



## Taylor Jo (Oct 8, 2008)

Sky is beautiful, congradulations.... I love her name. TJ


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments, I think she is sorta special. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Jill (Oct 8, 2008)

She is pretty!!!

Congratulations


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Oct 8, 2008)

Congratulations she sure is pretty.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Oct 9, 2008)

What a pretty gal. Congratulations


----------



## ~Stacie~ (Oct 9, 2008)

Hey Kelly, pretty filly!! I think that you will find that the shetlands learn very quickly and will enjoy Sky so much!


----------



## alphahorses (Oct 9, 2008)

Congratulations. You are going to love shetlands!


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Oct 9, 2008)

You are right Stacie... She is catching on very quickly. Jimmy has fallen in love...... didn't take him long LOL

How is your new girl? You need to post us some pictures!!!!!!!


----------



## ~Dan (Oct 10, 2008)

Congrats !!!



what a pretty girl she is


----------



## hairicane (Oct 15, 2008)

I love her! She is so elegant looking. Congrats.


----------

